# From My Backdoor



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Couple of shots i thought i would share. Since its been hot had the door open, heard a lot of "barking"  , looked up to see two kites "at it", missed the action shots!, by the time i had changed lens. They are about 60% crops, so no nice feather detail.




























thanks for looking!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

not heard the term -barking-for birds. Great pics,delighted to see them


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The red kites around our area tend to 'mew' a lot!.....for such a big and intimidating bird, they really do make a pathetic cry......


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Forgot to add to the post above, absolutely stunning pics!.........thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have a railway embankment 

Mind you it does have urban foxes and grey squirrels 

Great photos of the kites :yes:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

Great pictures .... ive got get a decent camera :yes:


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for looking. Looking forward to getting down to the hide later this month for some close (18-20ft) Buzzard/Red Kite shots. Timetraveller-it was nearly 50yrs before i took the plunge and bought a decent camera


----------

